# from 26b PRP to ID Capetown



## hasheer (May 18, 2017)

seeking help from u all guys

after getting PRP on 26b what are the requirements for ID application 
how long it will take 
what are the different stages 

will really appreciate


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

did u get ur verification letter with ur PRP? if yes then take i think 3 photos with orignal plus couples of copy of ur PRP n verification letters n go to home affairs n tell them u want to apply for id thats all


----------



## hasheer (May 18, 2017)

did u applied already and how long it will take ???


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

i think it took a month or so to me to get the id


----------



## hasheer (May 18, 2017)

U did it in capetown


----------

